# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - syksy 2009

## Waltsu

Nyholmin 58 (Carrus City L) on saanut tilaajavärit ylleen, nähty 25.9. linjalla 28.

----------


## JSL

Vahvistan Waltsun havainnon, mutta ihmettelen vanhan auton maalaamista/teippaamista.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikai 32/42 linjojen vara-autoina, eikä 428,429 ja 321 linjoilla oikein saisi käyttää vanhaa väritystä keväästä alkaen? Noihan menee siinä vielä 5 vuotta. Kaikkia autoja ei uusita, eikä se olisi järkevääkään.

----------


## Waltsu

Jalon 31 on saanut matriisikilvet, eteen tekstillisen. Anderssonin 1 ajeli Muhkurin linjaa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

SL 582 on paluumuuttanut Turkuun oltuaan viitisen vuotta Itä-Suomen matkallaan.

----------


## JSL

Mitä 1:sen sopimus sanoo vääränvärisistä autoista? Nimittäin torstai aamuna (1.10.) lähti viikkarin terminaalin luota linjalle mainosteipattu alkujaan TLO-värinen Virtasen 3.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei tietoa, mutta kyllä niitä tulee pakostakin alkuvaiheesa olemaan, kun otetaan huollot yms huomioon. Ja etenkin, kun otetaan autojen merkki huomioon... :Very Happy:  Jatkossa tilanne on toinen, kun esim. Varissuon autot tulee liikenteeseen, on keltaisia enemmän varallakin.

----------


## jltku

> Mitä 1:sen sopimus sanoo vääränvärisistä autoista? Nimittäin torstai aamuna (1.10.) lähti viikkarin terminaalin luota linjalle mainosteipattu alkujaan TLO-värinen Virtasen 3.


Linjan 1 sopimuksessa ei ole mitään tilaajaväristä. Sitä ei ollut vielä silloin edes määritelty, kun ykköstä kilpailutettiin. Ensimmäiset kohteet, joiden bussien pitää aina olla tilaajaväreissä, ovat linjat 28 ja 32/42. Ja tämä määräys tulee voimaan huhtikuun lopusta 2010, kun uudet sopimuskaudet alkavat.

----------


## hylje

Nykyiset tilaajaväribussit ovat siis käytännössä vapaaehtoisesti toimitettuja? Vai onko takana bonuksia tai erillissopimus?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tilaajaväreistä ylipäätään päätettiin joukkoliikennelautakunnassa 6.4.2009

Linjan 1 kulttuuripääkaupunkiteemasta päätettiin 4.6.2009

En löytänyt lautakuntaan tuotua päätöstä tilaajavärityksestä.
Turussa sopimusehtona on, että linjan autot ovat yleensä samanvärisiä ainakin keulaosastaan.
Tilaajaväritys tietysti täyttää tämän kriteerin  :Wink: .

----------


## Waltsu

9.10.2009 aamulla SL 825 (Scala) jämähti keula alhaalla linja-autoaseman pysäkille, mutta lähti huoltomiehen käynnin jälkeen omin voimin pois paikalta.

Anderssonin 3 (myös Scala) on Berocca-mainoksissa.

----------


## Waltsu

10.10. ehtoolla lähti torin kulmalta linja 425 määränpäänään STX Europe - ilmeisestikin erikoislinja loistoristeilijän viimeistelijöitä varten.

----------


## Waltsu

12.10. oli särkymisvuorossa Anderssonin 7, pyrstö maassa makoili Ikarus useamman tunnin ajan torin pysäkillä T6. Myllyläiset lainasivat harittulaisten T8-tolppaa häiriön ajan.

----------


## Waltsu

Kauppiaskadulla oleva toripysäkki T22 on 13.10. siirretty korttelin verran edemmäs eli Wiklundin kohdalle. Syynä siirtoon ovat Kauppiaskadun uudet kaistajärjestelyt Yliopistonkadun kulmassa. Samainen T22 toimii risteilijähenkilökunnalle räätälöidyn, mutta kuitenkin kaikkien käytettävissä olevan linjan 425 lähtöpaikkana.

----------


## Waltsu

21.10. aamukuuden jälkeen SL 190 (Ajokki Victor) linjalla 11.

Mitä yhteistä on Nyholm 65:llä, Jalo 91:llä ja eräällä hinausautolla? Vastaus: Sama rekisterinumero!

----------


## Waltsu

Lisätään aiemmin mainittujen BJY-855:ien listaan myös Nyholmin 64.

TuKL 6 on verhoutunut Gigantin mainoksiin.

----------


## Waltsu

Syksy on kellastumisen aikaa, niin on käynyt myös Citybus 15:lle.

----------


## helleh

> Syksy on kellastumisen aikaa, niin on käynyt myös Citybus 15:lle.


Samaa kellastumista on myös havaittavissa OyAnderssonAb.n autossa 1, jonka keula on kellattu.

----------


## Rokko

Ja samainen iveco on myös takapäästään valkastunut.

----------


## Waltsu

Turkubus 13 onkin nykyään Nyholm 86.

----------


## Waltsu

Turkubus 5 on nyttemmin Nyholm 85.

14.12.09 aamulla linjalla 1 Jalon 24 eli sinivalkoinen Carrus City L.

----------


## Waltsu

16.12.09 illansuussa olin näkevinäni tilaajankeltaisen Scalan TuKLin pihalla. Bussin takaikkuna ei kuitenkaan ollut perinteinen soikio vaan hieman kulmikkaampi malli. 

Aamun havainto oli taas täysin päinvastainen: vanha kunnon Ajokki City nro 15 linjalla 73!

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tänään Turun Sanomien jutussa ajokieltoon määrätystä linjurista näkyi kuvassa uuden Scania Scalan keula. Se takaikkunan muoto on muuttunut aiemmasta. Eli oikein olet katsonut.

----------


## helleh

3 kappaletta Scania Scaloja on tupsahtanut Turun Kaupunkiliikenteelle. Numerot 16, 17 ja 18
LYY-525, LYY-526 ja LYY-527. Ja kaikki 3 teleinä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tänään oli näitä uusia Turun kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n teliautoja linjoilla 50-54 useampi kappale. Harmi kyllä, ei ollut kameraa mukana.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKLin uusilla vaunuilla on nimetkin - 16 on Eeva, 18 on Sirpa, 17:n nimeä en kerennyt bongata. Nimi löytyy kuljettajan takana olevasta pleksistä.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 17 on Tarja.

----------

